# Does DirecTV make a RF remote with longer range?



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I have one HR21 in my family room connected to my second TV in the kitchen, it worked fine until the box started to lock up. DirecTV sent me a replacement which solved the issue but I have since having problem with my RF remotes, they don't reach far enough. Swapped remotes with my other HD21's with similar results. Unfortunately I shipped the working remote back with the bad receiver.

Thank you for any help. BTW all my HR21's are either 200's or 700's.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe, and I could be wrong here, that D* has no control over the range that their remotes have. I believe that is mandated by the FCC.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I believe, and I could be wrong here, that D* has no control over the range that their remotes have. I believe that is mandated by the FCC.


But my previous DISH UHF remotes went through three to four walls, my neighbor and I had to avoid conflict by programming different codes in, and our houses are at least 100 feet apart. What is the difference?


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

Is there an antenna on the back of the reciever for the uhf remote? If so, a simple fix would be to just extend the antenna by attaching a longer coax cable to the uhf port and strip back the other end exposing the copper center cable. This acts as an antenna.

I do this with all uhf receivers that are having problems working distances. I have had to run a coax cable into attics over 50 feet away from the receiver to get the remote to work.

Just my $.02


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damjr said:


> Is there an antenna on the back of the reciever for the uhf remote? If so, a simple fix would be to just extend the antenna by attaching a longer coax cable to the uhf port and strip back the other end exposing the copper center cable. This acts as an antenna.
> 
> I do this with all uhf receivers that are having problems working distances. I have had to run a coax cable into attics over 50 feet away from the receiver to get the remote to work.
> 
> Just my $.02


HR21's have internal RF antennas. The only model with external is the HR20-100.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> But my previous DISH UHF remotes went through three to four walls, my neighbor and I had to avoid conflict by programming different codes in, and our houses are at least 100 feet apart. What is the difference?


UHF is not RF, different requirements and regulations.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

It sounds like the DISH remote system wasn't meeting regulations if your remote could affect your neighbor's system.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> HR21's have internal RF antennas. The only model with external is the HR20-100.


Is there a way to enchance the internal antenna?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Is there a way to enchance the internal antenna?


No


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Have you tried a RF extender?


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> UHF is not RF, different requirements and regulations.


All squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares.
All uhf remotes are rf remotes, but...

I suspect they are the same thing, with a different names from different companies. If someone knows the frequencies of each, that would tell.

I have had an opportunity to use an RCA RF remote side-by-side with a dish network one. To get range equivalent to the dish one, I had to run a coax from the rf port of the RCA receiver to the wall behind the TV. I then put a barrel connector on it, and put the RF antenna on that. Only with the RF antenna moved up and out from behind the box did the RCA unit get a range comparable to the dish one.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

www.remotecentral.com will have all the information you can possibly stomach about remotes (and a little bit more).


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Have you tried a RF extender?


I already have one, but for aesthetic reason I prefer to just use the RF remote if I can. I am talking just 5 feet off.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> HR21's have internal RF antennas. The only model with external is the HR20-100.


What is a good cheap RF antenna to connect to it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

94SupraTT said:


> What is a good cheap RF antenna to connect to it?


Not sure what you're getting at here.

You don't need to buy an RF antenna for any of the HR2x's.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> UHF is not RF, different requirements and regulations.


UHF _is_ RF. Whomever told you otherwise is packing some bad greens in their pipe.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Very true. And the Directv remotes are also UHF.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure what you're getting at here.
> 
> You don't need to buy an RF antenna for any of the HR2x's.


How do I improve the range on the external antenna. I see a coax connection on the back and it looks like I could just connect any type of antenna to it. Right now I might get 1ft of range when using RF mode on my HR20-100. My HR21-700 had GREAT range in comparison.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

94SupraTT said:


> How do I improve the range on the external antenna. I see a coax connection on the back and it looks like I could just connect any type of antenna to it. Right now I might get 1ft of range when using RF mode on my HR20-100. My HR21-700 had GREAT range in comparison.


Your HR20-100 should have come with an antenna. If it did not contact DirecTV and have them send you one.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

94SupraTT said:


> What is a good cheap RF antenna to connect to it?


I have an r15 I'm going to hook up to my antenna on my roof :lol:


----------

